# Dragon ICU



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 20, 2008)

I noticed on the other thread that Lots of people are loosing their eggs/dragons due to lack of Views not clicks- (Yay LB for being awesome about clicking!)

The dragon cave folks have a team of people that will take your short time egg/hatchling and post it to their high view sites for a few days then hide it to help someone out.

If you have eggs you Must post somewhere Other then LB to get enough views to get your eggs to hatch.

We can't post in our siggy's here and we Must follow the rules- so even the big power posters egg's will just not grow here.

So here's the deal- if you have less then 2 days left, PM me or post here- I will walk you though how to pass me your code in a way that I can use it in my signature and we'll get your egg hatched or get your hatchling growing while it still being Your egg... Just surviving.

Also, if you only have hours left on your egg, you may want to just abandon and re-try- someone else will snatch the egg up, and this also add's time to the egg so that it has a better chance of hatching.

As a rule All my eggs are ready to hatch by the 3.4 time date given, same with my hatchlings due to my posting volume on another forum.

So if you are in a spot, and don't want your eggs/hatchlings to die, I can either take them, or point you to a place that will enable you to post your eggs in your siggy to help you out- (There is a Huge list on the Dragon Forum under the new users guide or in the Help part of the forum as well.)


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 21, 2008)

I abandoned 2 eggs today because I didn't want them to die. I need help in hatching my remaining eggs and my daughters beautiful eggs. They are on page 12 of the other LB post. What can I do to help our remaining eggs? HELP!


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for the post spottedpony... !! Dont want mine to die either so will have to pay attention here....


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 21, 2008)

Here is my daughters scroll link.

Please view and click her hatchlings and eggs.

http://dragcave.net/user/MMB2

























I'm on a roll now, look at my babies and new eggs




:wub





Please click and view



:yes





http://dragcave.net/user/MMB53 Oh what a cutie


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 21, 2008)

I need help, I lost my 2 hatchlings and I have 4 eggs that I don't want to die.

http://dragcave.net/user/Casnos%20MInis

Christy


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi guys- Okay- give me tomorrow to get all of you in my post on the other side- I already have Vertical Limits eggs and Heart L Ranch's going strong- Does any one need it done Now? If so- go to the forum- as I have to get some sleep tonight and just checked this- and didn't want you guys to feel like I had abandoned you!


----------



## nootka (Sep 22, 2008)

Here's one I picked up that was abandoned:


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 22, 2008)

3 of mine hatched, but my last egg only has 1.12 days left. Help them all please.

Christy


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2008)

Christy, I went and viewed all of your hatchlings and your egg. The egg doesn't have much time, we need more help!

(I don't have any eggs of my own but am trying to be supportive of everyone else's!



)


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you Whitney! Obviously it helped because my egg hatched!





Now I guess we have to keep clicking!

http://dragcave.net/user/dddragonian

I am going down the list refreshing eggs many times......hope this is all helping!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 22, 2008)

Magic said:


> Christy, I went and viewed all of your hatchlings and your egg. The egg doesn't have much time, we need more help! (I don't have any eggs of my own but am trying to be supportive of everyone else's!
> 
> 
> 
> )


My egg hatched today!!!! Thanks everyone. All my hatchlings have anywhere from 6-5 days until they grow. Keep viewing everyone's eggs. I do!!!

Christy


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 22, 2008)

OMG!!!!!

Maxi's Minis I just hatched one of your eggs!!! The second one in the second group! Right before my very own eyes. I about fell out of my chair!!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh thank you HG Farms



that is too cool. It looks like 2 hatched this morning



:SoHappy


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 24, 2008)

Everyone else doing okay? I am still tending the ones I started with- If you need help- Remember- just PM me the 4 numbered/lettered code at the end of your egg's script on the 'view' egg, and I will raise it up for you till you are out of danger!


----------



## crponies (Sep 26, 2008)

Could you help out with this egg, please? It doesn't have much time left. I give you permission to post it wherever.

Ok, I went ahead and abandoned the egg so hopefully someone else can get it hatched. I really wanted that white dragon too. I'll have to try again another time.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 26, 2008)

crponies said:


> Could you help out with this egg, please?
> 
> It doesn't have much time left. I give you permission to post it wherever.


Crponies did you PM Spotted Pony? This egg is critical needs to be posted on Gaia or abandoned so it will have a day added to its time. Spotted Pony you think this egg should be abandoned to save it?


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 26, 2008)

My hatchlings have at the most 2.55 days left, please help them grow into beautiful dragons.

Thanks,

Christy


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 27, 2008)

Yay! He hatched....Thank you everyone for your help!!!





Still Permission to walk


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 27, 2008)

http://dragcave.net/user/Casnos%20MInis

Mine only have a day left, please help them.

Thanks,

Christy


----------



## Gini (Sep 27, 2008)

My dragons are new and I need some help. Please Help me and click on them. I'm clicking on as many as I can of everyones eggs. http://dragcave.net/user/Gini


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2008)

Casnos Minis said:


> My hatchlings have at the most 2.55 days left, please help them grow into beautiful dragons.Thanks,
> 
> Christy




Christy, I've been refreshing your scroll like crazy and two of your hatchlings have grown up! Woo-hoo!!! Going back to see if I can get the third one grown too; the fourth has a little bit more time than the first three did.

There are so many scrolls that won't refresh for me, and the eggs and/or hatchlings really need it. It's satisfying when I can help someone.


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok, Christy, go name those adult dragons of yours, there are three of them!



She could use help getting the last one grown, it currently has 1.5 days left.

Here's my darn stubborn egg, it has 2.65 days and won't refresh on my scroll, though everything ELSE does. 



Oh, I also give permission to walk, and give others permission to walk. Thanks!


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh Magic,your egg now has a big hole in it.... I refreshed and clicked on everybody's everything today until they wouldn't take any more!! Will try again. Sometimes it seems if I wait a while and then come back to them later, I can get more views on them.


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2008)

HGFarm said:


> Oh Magic,your egg now has a big hole in it.... I refreshed and clicked on everybody's everything today until they wouldn't take any more!! Will try again. Sometimes it seems if I wait a while and then come back to them later, I can get more views on them.




I'm excited to see the progress!! Yay!!



I do the same thing, go back and many times I can do more refreshing a little later. Some scrolls are just NOT cooperating though, seems like they just refuse to register more views, and some of those eggs and hatchlings really need it.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 28, 2008)

Magic said:


> Ok, Christy, go name those adult dragons of yours, there are three of them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to name them and it won't show up. Am I doing something wrong?

Christy


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 28, 2008)

I think if your name doesn't go into the scroll its because it is already used by someone else. Try another name or even spelling of the same name. Sometimes it takes 2 or 3 trys to get the name.


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok, I am getting really worried about the hatchlings here... they wont refresh for me or for Magic and dont have much time left!!!

Giving permission to help them PLEASE??!!! The little green one at the top only has a couple of days left and they will not take any more views, etc..

HELP!!

















http://dragcave.net/user/HGFarm

Also Erica S has some eggs on the other post that only have about a day left. They barely have cracks in them and it would not let me refresh them any more either.... they need help!!


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2008)

Darn it, I don't know how to "walk" dragons! How do I get the code to post them elsewhere? Laurie, please send me your codes in an email so I can post your hatchlings on Gaia, would you?

Off to see who else's eggs and hatchlings need help, and please remember to give permission to walk if they are getting short on time!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 28, 2008)

I got the adults named. Yes I had to figure out new names/spellings. I also just got 3 more new eggs. They all have 7 days.

Christy


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2008)

FINALLY!! I got your last hatchling grown up Christy!! Was refreshing til my finger went numb on your page, with only half a day to go and was afraid it wouldn't happen. Whew!





I'm still refreshing on everyone's pages, especially the ones with short time, and clicking once a day (it won't register more than one click per day per person I guess). I still need to get help for Laurie (HG Farms) first hatchling, it is running out of time, and it will rarely refresh at all.





Here is the link to my scroll page:

http://dragcave.net/user/Spotted%20Dragon

And here are my (newer) eggs for clicks













These still have a day or so before they can begin to really hatch, but I need to get views and clicks up on them so they will be ready. My hatchlings haven't grown up yet, but they aren't down to 3.5 days yet either.

I really want to be able to help those of you who need it, but I am not very good with computer stuff so I'd need you to send me your egg codes, with "permission to walk" and I'll see what I can do. Or, PM Spotted Pony or SunQuest because they are good at it. Good luck everyone, and thanks to all of you who have clicked and viewed!!


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 29, 2008)

Sent you an email Magic and giving permission to help the hatchlings!!


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks, now I have to just figure out HOW.



It took me a while to figure out how to post eggs HERE, and this place is easy! SunQuest or Spotted Pony Girl, anyone, please HELP!!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks. I clicking away on peoples dragons.

Christy



Magic said:


> FINALLY!! I got your last hatchling grown up Christy!! Was refreshing til my finger went numb on your page, with only half a day to go and was afraid it wouldn't happen. Whew!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2008)

SunQuest, thank you so much for taking time out of your busy schedule to help me be able to post Laurie /HG Farm's hatchlings on the Gaia forum! They now have a chance of surviving!!

CR Ponies, if you give me permission to walk your eggs and hatchlings, I can do the same for you. Erika S, same thing, you have a critical egg that is not refreshing. I'll help any of you that need it, just let me know ok?


----------



## h2t99 (Sep 29, 2008)

My eggs only have 1.92 days left!!!! Please help









Thanks

Heidi


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 29, 2008)

Heidi post your scroll link!


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2008)

Heidi, I received your email and I've posted your eggs on the Emergency Egg forum on Gaia. Erika S's blue egg hatched there really quickly when I posted it and it had less than half a day to live.





Dynamic Duo, if you want help with your eggs, please post pics of them here, ok? I can't get them off of your scroll, I can only get them from your eggs or if you send me the code (second code on your "get code" page)

I am spending WAY too much time lately on dragons, lol!





added: Heidi can you either post here or send me your scroll link? SunQuest said that it is very helpful on the Emergency Eggs. thanks!


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2008)

Ashley, I've posted your hatchlings to the Emergency Eggs thread on Gaia. They had less than a day to live, they will surely make it now.





Heaven's Minis, I posted your eggs, they had less than a day to live, they should easily hatch now too.





And Tango, I posted your egg on there too, though you still had just under 2 days, but no cracks yet.

Here's the page where they are all posted: Emergency Eggs If you get the time, please go click on some emergency eggs of others.





And here is an egg of mine, no emergency but it's ready to hatch:



And a hatchling that needs more views and clicks 



Thanks!


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 1, 2008)

Wahoo, h2t99, your eggs hatched and you now have babies!!!! Please post your scroll on the other thread and we'll see if we can grow them up!


----------



## crponies (Oct 1, 2008)

I give whoever permission to walk my eggs as you desire. Atalaya's Scroll

This is the one in desperate need: 



Thanks all! I will try to squeeze in time to check on it tomorrow afternoon and will abandon at that point if not hatched. I know it is close though so I'm hoping to find a little hatchling tomorrow instead of an almost cracked egg.


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2008)

I wanted to bring this back to the first page, in case anyone needs help with their eggs or dragons. Please ask if you do! And I might as well post mine while I'm here.




No emergencies here though, plenty of time. I AM excited to see what my first home-bred egg will hatch out.







My other eggs: 









And my hatchlings:


----------



## Casnos Minis (Oct 2, 2008)

My 4 eggs have 2.99 days left or they will die. Please help them.

















Thanks,

Christy


----------



## Lewella (Oct 3, 2008)

Everyone got my clicks today!

I took in some abandoned eggs that need clicks!

















Permission is given to walk and my scroll link is: http://dragcave.net/user/PlatteRidge


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2008)

Christy, if you would like me to post your eggs on the Emergeny Eggs on Gaia, I *need* to have your scroll link in order to do so. Actually, I need the addy to it, not just the link. I'd also need you give permission for me to walk, and for others to walk your eggs. Ok? If I don't have your scroll link and permission, my scroll could be burned.



And the permission for others to walk is so that the others there can get your eggs out and get enough views to hatch.





I've got to post these hatchlings again, they just aren't getting enough clicks and views, even being posted on Gaia; they are so close to the time they could mature and still don't have wings!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Oct 3, 2008)

Here is my link: http://dragcave.net/user/Casnos%20MInis

Permission for everyone to walk my little ones.

Thanks,

Christy


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2008)

Christy, I put three of your eggs on the Emergency Eggs thread, they will surely hatch just fine now.



The darker blue one currently has 3.6 days left so I couldn't put that one on there. I can put it on the Eggspam thread when I post mine though if you like.





Might as well add the hatchlings and eggs I'm working on now:

Eggs 







Hatchlings


----------



## Casnos Minis (Oct 4, 2008)

Magic said:


> Christy, I put three of your eggs on the Emergency Eggs thread, they will surely hatch just fine now.
> 
> 
> 
> The darker blue one currently has 3.6 days left so I couldn't put that one on there. I can put it on the Eggspam thread when I post mine though if you like.


Sure. Thanks. I just looked at my eggs and they have .84 days left and have only gotten like 200 views and hardly any clicks. Please HELP them.

Christy


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2008)

Casnos Minis said:


> Sure. Thanks. I just looked at my eggs and they have .84 days left and have only gotten like 200 views and hardly any clicks. Please HELP them.Christy



I'm working on it Christy! It's slow going. Finally got ONE crack opened up in each, but it's taking repeated postings to the Eggspam as well as a post on the Emergency eggs. If we don't get more help SOON from the Emergency Egg walkers I will repost them there.

anyone who sees this PLEASE click on each of these eggs!!!


----------



## TangoMango (Oct 4, 2008)

Eeeepppp, my hatchling only has 2.8 days... And my new egg could use some clicks too.

http://dragcave.net/user/percherongal

Walking permitted for anyone who wants to.

Thanks!


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok, let's see.....I've walked Tango's hatchling, Gini's four hatchlings, and Heidi's.



And I got more eggs (what am I thinking? lol!) Here's my current crew:


----------



## Casnos Minis (Oct 5, 2008)

Magic said:


> Casnos Minis said:
> 
> 
> > Sure. Thanks. I just looked at my eggs and they have .84 days left and have only gotten like 200 views and hardly any clicks. Please HELP them.Christy
> ...


Lori- Thanks. They all hatched.

Christy


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 5, 2008)

TangoMango said:


> Eeeepppp, my hatchling only has 2.8 days... And my new egg could use some clicks too.http://dragcave.net/user/percherongal
> 
> Walking permitted for anyone who wants to.
> 
> Thanks!


I am walking yours now. One hatchling has less than 2 days, and the other needs more views as well. I will see how much I can help them on Gaia.

All, here is another link to a site that you can enter your dragons into. Just have to fill out the form at the bottom of the screen. There is an area for eggs, one for hatchlings, and one for emergencies. This site does get traffic, so placing your eggs there would help, and it is graphic intensive, so be cautious if you are on a slow line.

http://gwynevere.110mb.com/hatchform.php


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2008)

Casnos Minis said:


> Lori- Thanks. They all hatched. Christy



You are very welcome, Christy, I was glad to help!!





Thanks for that link, Nila, I'm sure it will be very helpful for all of us to get more views on our eggs and hatchlings!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 7, 2008)

Please help them!!!!











www.dragcave.net/user/dressagedude


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 7, 2008)

Celtic Hill Farm said:


> Please help them!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Celtic Hill,

I have to have permission to walk your dragons. Please post here that you "give permission for us to walk and for others to walk" your dragons.

I know that time is VERY short on these eggs, but the rules are the rules and walkers can get their scrolls burned for not following the rules.

Thanks!


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 7, 2008)

Celtic Hill,

I and some others (had to be others as counts were increasing quickly) worked on your eggs and got them hatched. Please watch them closely and post if you don't get them matured if they have 2 days left. It is better to have slightly more time than not enough, and .2 to .3 days is pushing it mighty close to not enough time.

Thanks to the others who helped with these eggs!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 7, 2008)

"give permission for anyone to help my eggs, this includes walking them."


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 7, 2008)

WOW, thanks to everyone! I am kind of new at this, so what do i have to do next?


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 7, 2008)

Celtic Hill Farm said:


> WOW, thanks to everyone! I am kind of new at this, so what do i have to do next?


You will have to get more views and clicks in the next 7 days for them to mature. But they won't fully mature until at least 3.5 days have passed. So, what I would do is post them where ever you can. But, be careful for the next 24 hours as too many views can kill your hatchlings. It will say that they are ill in the link to their page in your scroll. If they get ill, just hide them for the first 24 hours and that should help to correct the problem.

Please go to the emergency thread here and click on the eggs and hatchlings to give them your unique views and clicks. These people helped you, so you can help them





http://www.gaiaonline.com/guilds/viewtopic...83&page=296

And after the first 24 hours, you could post your hatchlings here to get clicks and views:

http://gwynevere.110mb.com/daycareform.php (note: this sight doesn't require you to sign up! Just scroll to the bottom and put in your dragon cave user name and the hatchling or egg code in the boxes. But do click on some others so that they get help.)

http://www.gaiaonline.com/guilds/viewtopic...9&page=3836 (note: this is the gaia site thread where it is non-emergency for eggs and hatchlings. Requires a free account, but posting here will definately get views and clicks. The thing is that you will want to post a couple of times per day as your post could quickly get 20 pages before the current post.)

If you do the above two sites, you should get more than enough views and clicks to hatch any eggs or hatchlings that you have.

EVERYONE, the above linked sites will help you also. Don't be afraid to use them.



Just keep a close eye on eggs and hatchlings that are less than 1 day old as they get ill easier. If you catch it early, then you can hide the eggs or hatchlings which usually helps to correct the issue.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 7, 2008)

ok, Thank! sounds good!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Oct 9, 2008)

Please walk my hatchlings. They only have 2.04 and 2.01 days left.

http://dragcave.net/user/Casnos%20MInis

Christy


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2008)

I've posted short-time eggs on Gaia for Jayne (your yellow), Tango ( your red) and Christy (your blue). Jayne's is short enough on time it could go on the Emergency eggs too.

--- edited to add: Jayne, your egg hatched! yay! That was fast!




----

Celtic, two of your hatchlings aren't showing up, can you re-check the code you used to post them? They won't get any views at all if they can't be seen, nor can they be clicked. I'll check yours next and see what I can do for them, and look to see if I'm missing any.

Here's my current bunch:


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2008)

Tango, I put your red egg on the Emergency board (less than 1.5 days left), and Christy I can put your blue one on there quite soon, when it gets below 2 days.

My eggs and dragons don't need any help right now so I'll help tend to others, and it's SNOWING here.



Not going to be outside a whole lot today!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Oct 11, 2008)

Casnos Minis said:


> Please walk my hatchlings. They only have 2.04 and 2.01 days left.http://dragcave.net/user/Casnos%20MInis
> 
> Christy


This one only has 1.97 days left. PLease hatch it.


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2008)

Casnos Minis said:


> This one only has 1.97 days left. PLease hatch it.



Hatched!



Once they are put the Emergency Eggs board they hatch pretty darn quick!

This is your first home-bred dragon, isn't it Christy? Fun!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, thanks. I just posted another homebred dragon on the other thread.

Christy


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2008)

I picked up an abandoned egg that I could use help with, it has 2.82 days left. Both clicks and views are appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2008)

Another abandoned one I got, has 3.5 days left. Anyone else have any eggs or hatchlings getting short on time?


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2008)

Posting Tango's eggs here, they need HELP. Especially the first one, it is getting very low on time, no cracks yet in any of them. I will put them on the Dragcave site on the Emergency Eggs, and please everyone click on her eggs! Thank you!



 1.13 days left



 1.9 days left



 1.9 days left



 This one is ok for now, it has just over 4 days.

Added: They hatched, yay!!


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2008)

Tango, I put your red hatchling on the Dragon Cave Fansite emergency page, link here:Dragon Cave Fansite

and Christy, I put your blue hatchling and your red home-bred egg on there too. All have just 2 days left.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Oct 16, 2008)

Magic said:


> Tango, I put your red hatchling on the Dragon Cave Fansite emergency page, link here:Dragon Cave Fansiteand Christy, I put your blue hatchling and your red home-bred egg on there too. All have just 2 days left.


Thanks. Hatched and grown.

Christy


----------



## TangoMango (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks like my guys need some attention..





Grown babies grow.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2008)

This isn't really a "short time" egg, but I picked it up from the abandoned page and it's old enough to be hatched but had basically no views or clicks at all. I've posted it other places too but more views and clicks would sure help! 

 Thanks!


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok Tango, your hatchlings are posted on the Dragon Cave Fansite's emergency egg area.



It would help if I had your scroll link too, to refresh them, to make sure they make it-- they have just 1.2 days left. They *should* be ok, but I can't guarantee it without your scroll link.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Oct 24, 2008)

Permission to walk my hatchlings. They have 2.09 days left and my eggs only have 1.94.





















Thanks

Christy


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2008)

Casnos Minis said:


> Permission to walk my hatchlings. They have 2.09 days left and my eggs only have 1.94.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I put your white egg on the emergency site this morning, and it hatched fast.



I've put your orange hatchling on there just now, so it will be fine. The mint egg and black egg still have almost four days at this point but I will go walk them for you.



I love to save dragons, lol!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Oct 26, 2008)

Magic said:


> Casnos Minis said:
> 
> 
> > Permission to walk my hatchlings. They have 2.09 days left and my eggs only have 1.94.
> ...


Thanks. They've hatched and grown.

Christy


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Oct 27, 2008)

Need a little help for this guy I've been working on him but have to go to work soon. I just picked him up off the abandon board and he has 1.28 left. I've already put him up on a couple of DC Fansites so if I could just get some help on the views I'm sure we can get him hatched. Thank you!


----------



## Lewella (Oct 27, 2008)

One of the kids nabbed this one off the abondoned page and the poor thing has been abandoned so many times it's back up to 7 days. The views and unique views are good but it could sure use some clicks! 



Clicked everyone elses!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Oct 27, 2008)

3 Hatchlings that will need help!!!!


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone! It hatched!!!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Oct 30, 2008)

Mine need help, again.

Christy

This one has less than .94 days left:





These have 3 days left:

















http://dragcave.net/user/Casnos%20MInis

PLEASE walk and click away.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2008)

Casnos Minis said:


> Mine need help, again.Christy
> 
> This one has less than .94 days left:
> 
> ...




It is done!




Posted all on the emergency page of the Dragon Cave Fansite, they'll all hatch or mature.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Oct 31, 2008)

Magic said:


> Casnos Minis said:
> 
> 
> > Mine need help, again.Christy
> ...


Thank you,

Christy


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 9, 2008)

HELP!!!! I've been a bad mommy this week and my eggs need to hatch now.













http://dragcave.net/user/Casnos%20MInis

Thank, CHristy


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Nov 10, 2008)

I picked this egg up today and just noticed he has LESS THAN 1 DAY LEFT!!!! PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Nov 13, 2008)

My Home bred is like, really bad.... please help!





Permission to walk/post everywhere!!!!!!!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 15, 2008)

My eggs have 1-2.04 days left. Please help them.

















http://dragcave.net/user/Casnos%20MInis

Christy


----------



## Lewella (Nov 15, 2008)

Posted Christy's and Alyx eggs in the ER on the DC Fansite. (Within a half hour of posting them they had all gone from no cracks to hatched!)


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Nov 16, 2008)

mine could use a helping hand as well...

















They only have 2 days or less left to hatch

you can post them wherever..they would get clicks!!! It would be greatly Appreciated!!!

Sherry


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Lewella!





permission to walk when needed


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks, I've been really busy this week with my injured dog and work and kids.

Christy


----------



## Lewella (Nov 17, 2008)

The DC Fansite which is the ER Hatchery I normally use is DOWN until further notice due to a problem with the site host.








Most sites require a scroll link to post in their ER areas (DC Fansite doesn't) - RENMACMINIS - I need your scroll link to help out!


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Nov 18, 2008)

I tried finding the site I posted my last batch of eggs to get them hatched... but I cant find it/cant remember which one it was etc... So I am stuck.

http://dragcave.net/user/RenMacFarm

There is the link to my scroll.

Any help is greatly appreciated!!!! Thank You!

I have seen other's talking about force hatching their eggs how do you do that?

Thanks!!

Sherry


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Nov 20, 2008)

http://dragcave.net/user/HerDestiny


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 23, 2008)

I desperately need some views on my eggs, one has less than 3 days and not even a crack yet. Please help.

http://dragcave.net/user/MMB53


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Nov 25, 2008)

I got some new eggs and figured this needed a bump back up to the first page. So I figured I would go ahead and post them here.....

















link to my scroll...

http://dragcave.net/user/RenMacFarm

I know it has been posted before but for some reason I have lost the site... What is the link to the site of the dragon site where you can post eggs that need clicks fast? Also I know there is a site that lists all the types of dragon eggs and what they look like when they are hatched and all grown up could someone list that site for me as well?

Thank YOu!!!

Sherry


----------

